# shifter base needed



## 6.Goat (Aug 12, 2012)

Im converting my GTO from an auto to a 6spd and need the shifter base that the shifter attaches to. Anybody have one for sell or knows were I can get one.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I may. I'll have to look through the garage.


----------

